# Did therapy help you?



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been to two therapists, one was a marriage/family counselor and the other was a psychologist neither of them helped at all.

I am just wondering if therapy has actually helped anyone and if so what kind of therapist or therapy was it and how much did it cost? Was it Cognitive Behavioral Therapy or a regular psychologist that helped you?

I am trying to decide if I want to try again with a different therapist but I'm skeptical of therapy really helping and I can't afford much. My last therapist I had to pay like $100 each session until I reach my $300 deductible; I don't know how much it is after I reach my deductible though.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've had CBT, behavioural therapy, counselling, psychodynamic, and couples therapy. The CBT helped somewhat. The others made things worse. The success of the CBT was mainly due to the therapist who was conscientious in reviewing homework, flexible, and would provide some counselling in addition to plain CBT. The therapist's attitude and fit to you is important. It's also important they tailor their approach to the individual, consider any comorbid conditions, and provide clear treatment goals. 

Although the CBT helped, it was not enough to meet my needs because I had comorbids discovered that she was not qualified to treat and there were very few sessions available on the NHS anyway.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I've seen three therapists in the last three years. Only the second one was starting to be effective for me before he was sent to a location I couldn't easily access. The other two counselors were more concerned about my lack of social life (and my weight with the first one...and the fact that I don't have a driver's license really bothered the third one).


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Not personaly, but I think it's dependant on a lot of things, including the individual, how local clinics are organised and the therapist you get. I basicaly got passed around for a year and only asked questions. I understand need for background building, still a year... and no actual help in the form of feedback or advice. Rediculous.

That's me personaly, I've read good reports on therapy and I'm sure it's different depending on reasons I wrote. I would say everyone should try it if it's been suggested or they feel they need it.


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

I've had some bad experiences so try and get a recommendation from someone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I go to a psych, but that is more for the meds. Otherwise, I do my own CBT and discuss any big issues with them.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

still waiting for the "right" one, if that means anything. I understand therapy is also dependent on the patient, but really maybe I'm just close-minded and have a hard time explaining what it is that's wrong with me. so obviously, that hasn't helped.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I went for a little while but had to quit once the cheap sessions ran out. It was nice to have somebody to talk to but I don't really feel like it did a whole lot for me. Maybe if I had more time.


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> I went for a little while but had to quit once the cheap sessions ran out. It was nice to have somebody to talk to but I don't really feel like it did a whole lot for me. Maybe if I had more time.


I figure if i had friends or just someone to talk to, it would be the same thing.

Just recently started going.


----------



## egghead (Apr 12, 2010)

I went to a family counsler for a family issue years ago and was so unimpressed by that guy that its detered me from seeking therapy though I have always wondered how much it could help with my anxiety and depression.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

Therapy didn't help me alot tbh, it took them several weeks to figure out I had SAD  Before that they said I was autistic.

But like MichaelWestern said, I believe it's something to overcome on your own


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

It's like a double edged sword. I think I have a pretty great therapist. My therapist feels like my only link the world aside from this forum I guess so I think it's pretty important to go. But the practice itself is a little hard to swallow because the only friend I have right now I'm paying $150 by the hour. Can psychotherapists give hugs or is that just school counselors?


----------



## genZO (Jun 23, 2010)

> It's like a double edged sword. I think I have a pretty great therapist. My therapist feels like my only link the world aside from this forum I guess so I think it's pretty important to go. But the practice itself is a little hard to swallow because the only friend I have right now I'm paying $150 by the hour. Can psychotherapists give hugs or is that just school counselors?


I am at your side Under17. I am also diagnose to have problems concerning dysfunctional emotions. At first, knowing this sickness brought me to a huge despair, decadence, and melancholy. Until my mother brought me into her closest friend who happens to be a therapist. She's good and an expert with her profession since she knows very well how to treat people with this kind of sickness. She's not more on giving medicines unlike the others. She's an open minded person and with her I can feel more secure and she's real with what her showing to me. We have been a good friends until she left but before she did, she left an unforgettable and inspiring message on which I always feel cured. :yes


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

It definitely did.

I was bottling my emotions and letting them slowly eat away at me. Having someone to talk to, to be COMPLETELY open with is huge. It made me really think deeply at my thought processes and what could be done. And while you can turn off a tape or close a book, it is pretty hard to ignore someone who is within feet of you. A deeper awareness and insight is about the best that you can hope for. 

A lot of people mention CBT here. That is an effective tool, but it is not the be all end all. CBT doesn't do much for discovering why you have negative thoughts. For me, that is quite important because it helps you place meaning into your practices.

I still struggle and I am trying to find my way in many respects, but I am glad that I put in the time that I did.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Helped me become poorer. That's about all they helped me with. You're better off just reading self-help books and doing CBT on your own.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

I went to group therapy when I was going to University-- so the cost was a part of my tuition. It definitely helped. It was a gradual process. But if I look at where the big positive changes started happening in my life-- it is definitely connected to those therapy sessions. I even made a close friend out of it.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*no way*

theropy is like another med to use//you get addicted to it an carnt stop going//you rely on the theropist that much //unless you have just 1 problem they can work on it could help//but most people with mental probs, will develop another prob straight away


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

cbt, nlp and hypnosis types of therapy all helped me. the countless number of counsellors and psychiatrists i went to see did nothing for me though


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, I'm on my way up to the roof of my building as we speak...


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Nope, I'm on my way up to the roof of my building as we speak...


your not flying that ****ing kite again are you its dark


----------



## snappyfringes (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd say its worth if because you have someone to tell your innermost feelings too in a safe place, you just have to patient because some therapists styles may not work with yours. For example it took me about 3 therapists to reach my current one and she is fantastic. I would def go for it nonetheless its a good place to talk.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Therapy taught me that if I want to overcome this issue, I'm the one who has to do it. 
It did not help me want to take the risks to improve, no matter how many 10-step CBT plans my therapist wanted me to do. I'd always get stuck at #1. I realized I had a major problem then.
Overall, it was a positive experience for me, and I actually miss talking face to face with the one person in my life who, maybe hasn't had first-hand experience with social anxiety disorder, but probably knows better than anyone else what it's like. My therapist believed me and didn't just assume I was lazy, and that was nice.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

yes and no. mainly no.


----------



## Gregory Gherkinson (Jul 7, 2010)

...As you can see, I didn't feel my therapist was of any particular help. :blank


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*theropy*

i had my gp doctors telling me for years to go on ad,s, because im a grade a nut//an i said no im young you can **** them off for the old guys// now i am 1 of the old guy an i take ad,s// the *******s were right ???????????? so i dont need theropy i no im nut,s


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

No. I have also known several p-docs and therapists personally and as colleagues and most of them had their own major issues, took meds and had no business trying to guide others. I even dated a child therapist and she was so messed up I felt bad for any kid she "treated". I have seen one or two as a patient that were pleasant to talk to but they didn't help me at all. They are just going through their recipe book of exercises and trying to fit you into a diagnosis or follow they steps they were taught in school. Most people I know who have been gotten nothing from them that they could not get talking to a friend, relative etc and that has been my experience as well. 

There are some people who respond to being told what to do, guided with exercises etc but not me. The problem comes when the "professionals" decide it is you doing something wrong that is responsible for you not getting better rather than the "treatment" being inappropriate or inadequate.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

it helped me to finally confront my feelings towards the loss of my mother, so yea it helped in that respect


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope. It was like talking to a wall. The therapist gave neither helpful advice that I didnt already know, or offered any useful information.

That was about a year ago. That was my first therapist and havn't gone back to see any since.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

It can help if you apply yourself to it
it did help my eating disorder and some social fears, but i found that alot of the social stuff i worked on was done through me and not therapy. Medication mixed with being forced into social situations made me come out of my shell and i stopped being scared of people.

Cognitive therapy is good for paranoia as it challenges your thoughts and what is real and what is just plain irrational but for anxiety, and i have had therapy session after therapy session for this one, i think its something that could be with you for life BUT like all things it can be controlled.


----------



## coco112 (Jul 12, 2010)

crazyg said:


> I went to group therapy when I was going to University-- so the cost was a part of my tuition. It definitely helped. It was a gradual process. But if I look at where the big positive changes started happening in my life-- it is definitely connected to those therapy sessions. I even made a close friend out of it.


this is good to know. I was contemplating contacting my old university's anxiety clinic to see if they can help me. I'll do just that tomorrow


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

rickey said:


> it helped me to finally confront my feelings towards the loss of my mother, so yea it helped in that respect


grief my friend is a hole different ball game// but a real good friend an time would have helped the same


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

It didn't help me, but the meds i got were ok. Maybe group therapy would be more helpful.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

It was helpful to have someone to talk to but it didn't really change a whole lot. Then again I was getting the service for free and I suppose you get what you pay for.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder if the whole idea of psychotherapy is practical. Therapists usually see 20 patients a week. Can a person really care deeply about that many people? Can they even remember all their names?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CBT in combination with meds helped reduce my SA by 50% or so while ERP helped reduce my OCD by about 45%. Still working on my OCD and hope to achieve about a 60% improvement overall with symptoms.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I wonder if the whole idea of psychotherapy is practical. Therapists usually see 20 patients a week. Can a person really care deeply about that many people? Can they even remember all their names?


They usually take a few minutes before inviting you in, to review your file.

My therapist was great at acting like she had known me forever, I felt very comfortable with her, but she wasn't helping me get better. It just felt nice to talk to someone, face to face, who knew about extreme anxiety and how it can effect people.


----------



## netsavy006 (Jul 11, 2010)

I was in a day treatment center. Group therapy based. Not helpful at all.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I happen to be lucky and have a great therapist. I've had others in the past but this one is great, she is just awesome. We work on mindfulness type stuff with some cbt and art therapy thrown in. I'm even following her to her new practice instead of staying at the place i currently go i feel so lucky to have such a good therapist.I mean i could live and progress with out her but she knows me so well and has helped me a lot and we definitely click.

Yeah therapy can definitely help. I go to a group too but i dont get as much outta that even though the therapist is really good too.So yeah in my opinion its all about finding a therapist you click with.But yeah their not absolutely needed you can do alot on your own. A therapist is a guide more or less _you_ still have to do all the work.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2009)

LALoner said:


> I wonder if the whole idea of psychotherapy is practical. Therapists usually see 20 patients a week. Can a person really care deeply about that many people? Can they even remember all their names?


Can a therapist care about that many clients? Yes.
Can a therapist remember every little detail about a client? No.

Remember, a client only has one therapist, but the therapist has many clients.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm now seeing my third therapist in almost three years & so far, none of them have been any help. I'm somewhat hopeful about my newest one, though she doesn't understand the full extent of my problems. It's hard to get people to help when they don't even understand.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

The type of therapy that is used is important with SA and also the person should really understand anxiety disorders. In CBT it will only work if you try to do the exercises. You may need to be on medication to be able to do the exercises though or you may be too anxious.

I also think group work is important.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have been doing my own biblotherapy at home with books which has seemed to help. I am now in a DBT Therapy Group which is helping. I go see my therapist for the first time next Monday. I have good vibes that therapy will continue to help me.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Olivia said:


> Can a therapist care about that many clients? Yes.
> Can a therapist remember every little detail about a client? No.
> 
> Remember, a client only has one therapist, but the therapist has many clients.


that is very true, an some they to will have as there favorits


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*mistery*

a theropist that has never be ill mentally //trying to enter a mentally ill persons mind, is bizzare


----------



## toby0625 (May 18, 2009)

i gotta say, ive seen counsellors, hypnotherapists and phycologists, all waste of time. although the hypnotherapist did seem to help me with a problem i had when i was at school.but dont let that put you off, im sure there are trained people out there who no how to treat sad properly.if you find them let me no!my main progress has been made through self therapy, expecially that dr richards programme.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Olivia said:


> Can a therapist care about that many clients? Yes.
> Can a therapist remember every little detail about a client? No.
> 
> Remember, a client only has one therapist, but the therapist has many clients.


Maybe the one you saw took a shine to you and the rest were just Joe Somebody.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Im Steve, I was going for therapy for Neurofeedback electrodes for awhile now and it has helped me with anxiety. the sweating of my hands has went away completely. I still will continue with therapy and maybe a social group one time.
Steve


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

It has. So far it's mostly been a companion to the soul searching I'm doing outside of therapy, with the therapy promoting soul searching, which in turn makes the therapy more relevant. And I guess the soul searching outside of therapy is the point, anyway?

I would say that it works to the extent that I keep an open mind (not easy) and work my *** off (not typical re personal stuff). The therapist I'm seeing strongly recommended that I apply my ability to analyze things and my almost obsessive determination to the task of better understanding my issues, which I've never done in tandem. She gets big credit for guiding me in that direction. While still cautious, I trust her judgement, which can't hurt.


----------

